# Csi



## Lalli (Aug 10, 2006)

I love this show! and warrick's eyes are to die for, well so is he... hehe
i got pics but i think they may be a lil too big mods let me knw if they are


----------



## Shawna (Aug 10, 2006)

I love it too, but I am really not impressed that Grey's Anatomy is going up against it in the fall.  I don't have a vcr.  I'm screwed


----------



## Lalli (Aug 10, 2006)

ohh im thinking of gettin all the series's on dvd but its like £200 n mum goes na uuh hehe


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2006)

all i can say is THANK THE LAWD for TiVo!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh and gary dourdan (warrick) = my 2nd lovvahhh after wentworth miller


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 11, 2006)

I sooo totally love this show...so much so, I don't mind watching reruns....Even when I've seen them already!!!!! 

I've got seasons 1 & 4, need to get the rest to complete my collection...

and yes, warrick is such a 'HAWTTIE'.....


----------



## Lalli (Aug 11, 2006)

I just had another dose of it hehe


----------



## Raerae (Aug 12, 2006)

I like CSI, i like Law And Order: SVU more heh...


----------



## JULIA (Aug 14, 2006)

Ah, I love this show. I think having 3 series out is a little much though. There was speculation that one of the series would be canceled, I don't even know if that's true (I doubt it is). My fav is Greg. =]


----------



## lara (Aug 14, 2006)

Miami would hit the can if one was going to be cancelled.

Jim Brass = unf unf unf.


----------



## leobrat (Aug 14, 2006)

well if one has to go, I hope it is Miami.  I can not stand David Caruso, bleh


----------



## lara (Aug 14, 2006)

David Caruso = the new William Shatner.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_David Caruso = the new William Shatner._

 
LOL...so true.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2006)

I dunno... If Law and Order can last with 3 series's why can't CSI?  My Fav is Vegas though.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, Vegas is number one. I can't stand Horatio and the whole sunglasses thing. It could be midnight and he'd still find a reason to put his sunglasses on. It gets very annoying.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 14, 2006)

Miami is my favorite, because I AM ADDICTED TO CHEESY TV!  Horatio and his glasses kill me!  That is so funny!  

I love it when they state the obvious (which they always do).  For example: 

Picture this, Horatio looks at the victim and says, "Hmm, the dagger in his heart, brick on his head, bottle of poison in his mouth and mulitiple gun shot wounds _suggest_ that _he_ is _dead_."  
(Cue music). 
(Horatio turns head).  
(Horatio slowly slides on sunglasses).  
See that could be just about any of the Miami episodes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Man, I missed my calling!


----------



## Nolee (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leobrat* 
_well if one has to go, I hope it is Miami.  I can not stand David Caruso, bleh_

 
couldnt agree more

I LOOOVE csi, i even watch the reruns as if i never seen the episodes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my favs r warrick (my chocolate mocha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  grissom(dunno why
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and greg

csi:ny is pretty good too


----------



## leobrat (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Miami is my favorite, because I AM ADDICTED TO CHEESY TV!  Horatio and his glasses kill me!  That is so funny!  

I love it when they state the obvious (which they always do).  For example: 

Picture this, Horatio looks at the victim and says, "Hmm, the dagger in his heart, brick on his head, bottle of poison in his mouth and mulitiple gun shot wounds suggest that he is dead."  
(Cue music). 
(Horatio turns head).  
(Horatio slowly slides on sunglasses).  
See that could be just about any of the Miami episodes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Man, I missed my calling!_

 
OMG you soooo nailed it, but please dont forget the strange head tilt as he says it, LMAO!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leobrat* 
_OMG you soooo nailed it, but please dont forget the strange head tilt as he says it, LMAO!_

 
Damn!  I forgot about the head tilt!


----------

